
Ring and Amazon get slammed with a federal lawsuit - LinuxBender
https://www.businessinsider.com/ring-amazon-sued-federal-court-security-hacking-2fa-2019-12
======
tylerl
Sounds like a lawyery money-grab.

> ...John Yanchunis, the attorney bringing the suit, told Business Insider,
> adding that "all indication is that the security is lax on these machines."

"These machines" are only ever popped by the customer sharing their password.
If you can sue a company for their customers' bad decisions, then we've got
problems.

------
fenwick67
If this sticks it will be a scary precedent.

I agree, Amazon _should_ have required 2FA for anyone with a Ring system, but
should they really be legally liable? Basically anything without 2FA is
"vulnerable" to credential-stuffing.

This feels like suing a home builder because burglars can break the windows.

~~~
perl4ever
Home builders don't have you sign an agreement that says you are responsible
for break-ins. It doesn't seem to be necessary.

If this is all sensible and normal and rational and the victims' fault, why is
there an agreement with everything electronic that says the user is
responsible if anything goes wrong and the service provider is not? We should
just outlaw that and go back to that misty land of yore - the default legal
environment - and see what it is like. It can't be _that_ bad.

I'm sick of people complaining about the "legacy" legal system when it's been
essentially eliminated for ordinary people. Maybe we should try it again.

